# Opinions of Hung Gar Schools in MA



## LanJie (Aug 26, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on one or both of these Hung Gar Schools in Massachusetts.

Boston Academy of Martial Arts
495 Canton Ave.
Milton, Ma 02186
Sifu Wanda J. White 

Wu Li Academy 
Sifu Mike Showstack 
Taught at
Mr. C's Kenpo Karate
650 Plymouth St 15r
East Bridgewater
Sifu Showstack is a long time student of Master Yon Lee


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2007)

Mr. C posts here on MartialTalk, his username is "LawDog".

Personally, I think very highly of him and I've heard some good things about Sifu Mike Showstack.  Unfortunately I don't train in Chinese systems so I can't speak first hand about what it is like to be in his class.  I'd strongly recommend giving Sifu Showstack a call if you are interested in his class, I think you'll find him to be approachable and very knowledgeable.

I don't mean this in any way to be a slight against Sifu Wanda White...I just haven't had the opportunity to meet her or learn much about her school.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi LanJie - Welcome to MT. 

I am not familiar with either of those schools so can't offer much. But if it's Hung Gar you're after, in addition to those two schools, you can also check out Calvin Chin's school in Newton Highlands. Not exactly South Shore, and maybe too much of a hassle to get to, but another option all the same. 

Good luck.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Sep 3, 2007)

LanJie said:


> I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on one or both of these Hung Gar Schools in Massachusetts.
> 
> Boston Academy of Martial Arts
> 495 Canton Ave.
> ...


 

I've never heard of either school, and I don't suggest learning Hung Gar from a kenpo/Kempo stylist either.  Of all the Kenpo/Kempo people i've seen play CMA none play it right, they usually play the CMA like Kenpo/Kempo which is not correct.  Donald Wong is a good Hung Kuen sifu and he teaches application, you should look for him.  I heard he has a bigger school now.


jeff


----------



## DaleDugas (Sep 12, 2007)

actually Shifu Donald Wong teaches YI Quan and other internal arts at Nam Pais new school.

Shifu Larry Wong is one of the best Hung Gar teachers I have ever met.  My wife used to train with them and cannot say enough about them.

To contact them visit:

http://www.nampaikungfu.com/

They have moved the school but you should be able to contact them at the above info.

be well,

Dale


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Sep 18, 2007)

DaleDugas said:


> actually Shifu Donald Wong teaches YI Quan and other internal arts at Nam Pais new school.
> 
> Shifu Larry Wong is one of the best Hung Gar teachers I have ever met. My wife used to train with them and cannot say enough about them.
> 
> ...


 
Ahh, ok! I mixed their names up, yes Larry is a very good Hung Kuen teacher. 

Dale, How are you doing?

Not sure if you remember me, jeff aka jmd161 or Jeff C. on most forums.  We were supposed to meet up and we kept playing tag when I was in Boston.  If all goes right I'll be relocating back to Boston sometime soon.


jeff


----------

